# My Princess...



## Yvette (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope I don't write too much but this is very nice to be able to tell Princess' and my story.
Three years ago, I was driving down a highway and drove by a farm. This was a rundown farm house that had a paddock with two horses in it. One was a QH Black overo and a QH Bay with four white socks. The paddock was sorrounded by barbed wire and hedge posts. The ground was nothing but dirt. There was possibly remenents of a hay bale that was spoiled with feces and tromped in the ground. The only water these mares had was a mud puddle spring. There was obvious evidence the horses even chewed on the hedge posts in an attempt to find something for their food. The bay mare was in a bad way and appeared to be near death. Her whole back was covered in scars. She was a skeleton of a beautiful horse. She was extremely scared of humans and of the other horse with her. I was very upset and felt the need to help them. I knocked on the door and the owner of these horses refused to get them help he stated " those flea bitten b_ _ _ches need no help but to be shot. " I begged him to sell me at least the one who was in need of vet care. He seemed content with the dollar amount I offered. He did as long as I got the thing off his property right away. The other horse was removed from this man's care not too many days after by the vet and the police.
I had the vet and my husband help me to get this bay mare. Princess had to be sedated to even get near her. We loaded her into our stock trailer and took her to our farm and put her in the pasture. The vet treated her for worms and did blood work but was unsure of any "sickness" other than neglect that she suffered from. He was unsure even if she would make it. I began to be obsessed with the need to be around her. She wouldnt come near any human nor horse. I spent many hours just sitting in the pasture quietly to show her that I would not hurt her. She was very scared of me but became curious. Early one morning, I looked up and she shadowed in the sunrise and appeared almost royal. That is why I named her Princess. Two months passed of constant just being there and I got to have her come close enough to touch her muzzle. The feelings I had was unlike anything I can explain. 
Ten months later, I was able to put a halter on her. She trusted me enough to put it on but I had to be right there by her side. She was beginning to allow others to be around at a distance without freaking out. She was very spooky of everything around her yet if it was nearby. She would almost jump up into my arms if the wind changed direction. She had gained over a hundred pounds if I had to guess and was beginning to look like the magestic mare she possibly once was. I had a problem create though, when I would leave her, she would run the fence and break out and go on a freaked-run to find me. There was even other horses in the pasture with her. She would not go near them and would panic when they came near her. I knew then I needed to seek outside help for her. It was beyond my knowledge to help her and for her safety. I was introduced to a trainer who had expierence with rehabbing horses. So I made the decision to send her there.
On Aug 27, 2009, I took her over 300 miles away to this trainer and this would be the last day I would ever see her again. This trainer had to start at square one as I had the year before. I spent well over $5,000 this last year in boarding and training costs alone. He was able to make progress with her and felt she was able to return home. He was able to even ride her this summer. He stated she had been hurt somewhere in accident possibly involving another horse but definately with human. He did state she still was very spooky and time is what was needed. Her ouside scars wouldnt heal but he felt she was on the way to recovery. On August 7, 2010 my horse was to load up and was coming home. Sometime during the night on August 6, 2010 she hung up on a hay feeder (halterless) and broke her neck. I was extremely upset. The trainer was so upset and felt the connection I shared with this horse, as he was connected too. It was a freak accident. This trainer gave me his horse as a way to kind of replace her maybe in his eyes. That is how I came about Penny. she is on my profile. She came into my life a week ago today. Although she can't fill that gap of Princess, I do love her as well. The trainer didnt have to do that as accidents do happen.
I am consoled to feel that some higher power sent Princess to me. When she came into my life, she came at a time my when I was empty. My life felt meaningless. I was injured in a horse accident 5 years prior and didn't feel I could come near a horse again. My husband had a horse but I stayed far away. Princess breathed life back into me. She gave me reason again. My injury I had was permanant on the outside but on the inside I did heal. She gave me the courage to face horses and to have the surgery to fix what broke in my other accident just so I could ride again. Thus is why I am in a cast now with my ankle broken. I will get back into that saddle with the spirit of Princess on Penny.
Princess will be missed greatly...and never forgotten.
Thank you for having this forum on memorials.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im so so sorry for your loss, she sounds like she was a very kindhearted girl


----------

